# Highest religious buildings



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Hassan II Mosque (Casablanca) 210m*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Sagrada Familia, Barcelona - 170 m (projected)
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Chandrodaya Mandir Temple (Vrindavan, India) 169m
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Ulm Cathedral (Germany) 161m*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Tianning Temple, China, 154m
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Djamaa El Djazaïr (Algiers) 270m *


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Mosque (Shah alam, Malaysia) , 107m
*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Saint Peter Basilica in Rome* (136 m)








​


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

In Argentina, the Cathedral of the city of La Plata:


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

* Peter and Paul Cathedral in St. Petersburg, Russia.*(122,5 m)








​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

*MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets | 420m x 2 | 1378ft x 2 | U/C*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1_10153178079298094_8852248822233577856_o.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BuHOLuSCIAEhWtU.jpg:large


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

*Kölner Dom*, Cologne (157 m)











*Berliner Dom* (116 m)








​


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

*Hamburg's "church skyline"*

_1) City Hall_
2) St. Nikolai (148 m)
3) St. Petri (132 m)
4) St. Jacobi (125 m)
5) St. Katharinen (116 m)


----------



## stefanv (Jan 26, 2012)

Cathedral of National Redemption/People's Salvation Cathedral in Bucharest *120m*:










Dubreu said:


> For a sense of scale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saleh Mosque, Yemen, 100m*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan Mosque, Abu Dhabi, 115m
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

firoz bharmal said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1_10153178079298094_8852248822233577856_o.jpg


That's not a mosque, just a hotel


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Delete


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Phra Pathomchedhi, Thailand, 121m











The Jetavanamarayana in Sri Lanka, Pyramid sized and 122m (much taller if the stupa hadn't broken off)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shwemawdaw Pagoda, Bago, Burma 115m











Namaste Dagoba, China, 148m


----------

